# What’s my ES ratio?



## ArabIncel (Jan 15, 2020)

Having some trouble while measuring. Can someone check it for me? I’ve attached four photos below. If someone can check using several of them to get as close to accurate measurements as possible, that’ll be great. Thanks.


----------



## needsolution (Jan 15, 2020)

Its death tier i dont need to measure


----------



## her (Jan 15, 2020)

0.40-0.41


----------



## ArabIncel (Jan 15, 2020)

her said:


> 0.40-0.41



that seems unusually low. Did you check properly? I was getting 0.43-0.435. But I guess I might have been doing it wrong


----------



## her (Jan 15, 2020)

looxmakser49 said:


> between 0.41 and 0.46 idk where exactly to measure on the zygos


Distance between pupils divided by the distance between the widest parts of his face.


ArabIncel said:


> that seems unusually low. Did you check properly? I was getting 0.43-0.435. But I guess I might have been doing it wrong


I measured all pictures. It always came out at 0.40-0.41. But maybe I am wrong.


----------



## Golden Glass (Jan 15, 2020)

Not saying I’m right but something about you reminds me of Michael cera. Definitely not your jaw.


----------



## Deleted member 3202 (Jan 15, 2020)

ArabIncel said:


> that seems unusually low. Did you check properly? I was getting 0.43-0.435. But I guess I might have been doing it wrong


MSE and shave your cheek bones, or MSE and MSDO. I may be giving bad advice though, these are just some ideas to correct it. Because I believe MSE will widen your IPD a little.


----------



## LordNorwood (Jan 15, 2020)

looxmakser49 said:


> idk where exactly to measure on the zygos


widest point


----------



## Deleted member 2933 (Jan 15, 2020)

Third time i see this thread from u, just rope already


----------



## Deleted member 3202 (Jan 15, 2020)

her said:


> Distance between pupils divided by the distance between the widest parts of his face.
> 
> I measured all pictures. It always came out at 0.40-0.41. But maybe I am wrong.


How'd you measure it?


----------



## LordNorwood (Jan 15, 2020)

her said:


> I measured all pictures. It always came out at 0.40-0.41. But maybe I am wrong.


I get .41 every time too


----------



## Deleted member 3202 (Jan 15, 2020)

SirGey said:


> Third time i see this thread from u, just rope already


Don't be so harsh, it's kind of hard to accept that you have a narrow IPD.


LordNorwood said:


> I get .41 every time too


How are you even measuring it?


----------



## Deleted member 2933 (Jan 15, 2020)

AleksVs said:


> Don't be so harsh, it's kind of hard to accept that you have a narrow IPD.



I have a 75mm IPD


----------



## LordNorwood (Jan 15, 2020)

AleksVs said:


> Don't be so harsh, it's kind of hard to accept that you have a narrow IPD.
> 
> How are you measuring it?


Distance between pupils (IPD) divided by bizygomatic width. For bizygomatic width I always just take the widest part of the face.


----------



## Mr.cope (Jan 15, 2020)

Wtf is es I’m low iq


----------



## Deleted member 3202 (Jan 15, 2020)

SirGey said:


> I have a 75mm IPD


I wasn't talking about you, you is in general.


LordNorwood said:


> Distance between pupils (IPD) divided by bizygomatic width. For bizygomatic width I always just take the widest part of the face.


No, I meant how are you measuring the pic?


Mr.cope said:


> Wtf is es I’m low iq


ESR is Eye Separation Ratio.


----------



## LordNorwood (Jan 15, 2020)

AleksVs said:


> No, I meant how are you measuring the pic?


With a pixel measuring tool. Idk how anyone would do it otherwise


----------



## Deleted member 3202 (Jan 15, 2020)

LordNorwood said:


> With a pixel measuring tool. Idk how anyone would do it otherwise


Are you on a mobile device?


----------



## LordNorwood (Jan 15, 2020)

AleksVs said:


> Are you on a mobile device?


usually yeh but whenever I want to do ratios I get on the computer


----------



## Deleted member 3202 (Jan 15, 2020)

LordNorwood said:


> usually yeh but whenever I want to do ratios I get on the computer


What program are you using, this seems like a hell of a useful tool.


----------



## her (Jan 15, 2020)

AleksVs said:


> What program are you using, this seems like a hell of a useful tool.


Paint and calculator.


----------



## LordNorwood (Jan 15, 2020)

AleksVs said:


> What program are you using, this seems like a hell of a useful tool.


pixelzoomer, just a basic free download


----------



## spark (Jan 15, 2020)

nice eyes


----------



## Shodredux (Jan 15, 2020)

Your pfl is far worse than your es ratio


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Jan 15, 2020)

My es is 0.48


----------



## ArabIncel (Jan 15, 2020)

Shodredux said:


> Your pfl is far worse than your es ratio



appears worse than it is due to lower eyelid droop


----------



## LordNorwood (Jan 15, 2020)

TsarTsar444 said:


> My es is 0.48


no one asked but slayer ratio


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Jan 15, 2020)

LordNorwood said:


> no one asked but slayer ratio


It's still over tbh


----------



## Deleted member 3202 (Jan 15, 2020)

LordNorwood said:


> pixelzoomer, just a basic free download


I installed it, thanks.


----------



## needsolution (Jan 15, 2020)

AleksVs said:


> MSE and shave your cheek bones, or MSE and MSDO. I may be giving bad advice though, these are just some ideas to correct it. Because I believe MSE will widen your IPD a little.


MSE would be disaster for him. His ES ratio would be fucked up even more.


----------



## Deleted member 3202 (Jan 15, 2020)

Having narrow set eyes is not an immediate death sentence, dependent upon your phenotype, you might actually fall into a certain niche. If they're comically close together like one of my cousins is, then you have to act a certain way (my cousin acts like a joker which fits his perceived look).

Being reduced to niche appeal sucks though to be honest.


needsolution said:


> MSE would be disaster for him. His ES ratio would be fucked up even more.


Could he not have his cheekbones shaved? I've heard from a member talking about that after using MSE.


----------



## needsolution (Jan 15, 2020)

AleksVs said:


> Having narrow set eyes is not an immediate death sentence, dependent upon your phenotype, you might actually fall into a certain niche. If they're comically close together like one of my cousins is, then you have to act a certain way (my cousin acts like a joker which fits his perceived look).
> 
> Being reduced to niche appeal sucks though to be honest.
> 
> Could he not have his cheekbones shaved? I've heard from a member talking about that after using MSE.


There is no chance for OP. Its better to have narrower head than that wide as OP. MSE wont do a shit fof him. People falling for IPD meme forgetting that Ronald Ead got 5mm in zygos and 1.5mm in IPD so it would fuck his ES ratio even more. Also his PFL is too small. Its over for him.


----------



## Deleted member 3202 (Jan 15, 2020)

needsolution said:


> There is no chance for OP. Its better to have narrower head than that wide as OP. MSE wont do a shit fof him. People falling for IPD meme forgetting that Ronald Ead got 5mm in zygos and 1.5mm in IPD so it would fuck his ES ratio even more. Also his PFL is too small. Its over for him.


So you can't shave the cheekbones down?


----------



## needsolution (Jan 15, 2020)

AleksVs said:


> So you can't shave the cheekbones down?


You mean reduce cheekbones?


----------



## LordNorwood (Jan 15, 2020)

needsolution said:


> There is no chance for OP. Its better to have narrower head than that wide as OP. MSE wont do a shit fof him. People falling for IPD meme forgetting that Ronald Ead got 5mm in zygos and 1.5mm in IPD so it would fuck his ES ratio even more. Also his PFL is too small. Its over for him.


MSE + cheekbone shaving + fix eyelids


----------



## Deleted member 3202 (Jan 15, 2020)

needsolution said:


> You mean reduce cheekbones?


Yes.


----------



## her (Jan 15, 2020)

AleksVs said:


> So you can't shave the cheekbones down?


You can.


----------



## needsolution (Jan 15, 2020)

AleksVs said:


> Yes.


Yeah but it would require also jaw reducing and he would end up with narrow face on the end. 


LordNorwood said:


> MSE + cheekbone shaving + fix eyelids


Stop flying in clouds. 
He would need like 3-4 highly invasive procedures to get like 1.5mm ipd just lol


----------



## Deleted member 3202 (Jan 15, 2020)

needsolution said:


> Yeah but it would require also jaw reducing and he would end up with narrow face on the end.
> 
> Stop flying in clouds.
> He would need like 3-4 highly invasive procedures to get like 1.5mm ipd just lol


How much jaw width is increased with MSE?


----------



## needsolution (Jan 15, 2020)

AleksVs said:


> How much jaw width is increased with MSE?


MSDO i guess, you should follow maxilla expansion. MSE in itself wont increase jaw width, just maxilla.


----------



## ArabIncel (Jan 15, 2020)

needsolution said:


> Yeah but it would require also jaw reducing and he would end up with narrow face on the end.
> 
> Stop flying in clouds.
> He would need like 3-4 highly invasive procedures to get like 1.5mm ipd just lol



Is it really that over? At the end of the day I’m just trying to get to like 5 PSL. Some of the things I’m planning on doing are: (1) lower eyelid retraction surgery (for straighter lower eyelids; at least this will give the illusion of a higher PFL), (2) canthoplasty (for a more PCT), (3) upper eyelid fillers (for more hooding), (4) infraorbital rim implants (for better UES), (5) lateral orbital rim implants (to go along with (4)), (6) custom wraparound jaw implant (for a complete change in lower third; making it taller, more angular, etc.)


----------



## needsolution (Jan 15, 2020)

ArabIncel said:


> Is it really that over? At the end of the day I’m just trying to get to like 5 PSL. Some of the things I’m planning on doing are: (1) lower eyelid retraction surgery (for straighter lower eyelids; at least this will give the illusion of a higher PFL), (2) canthoplasty (for a more PCT), (3) upper eyelid fillers (for more hooding), (4) infraorbital rim implants (for better UES), (5) lateral orbital rim implants (to go along with (4)), (6) custom wraparound jaw jaw implant (for a complete change in lower third; making it taller, more angular, etc.)


Do it and check results. I dont know if u can get 5psl. Surgeries arent that predictable. 

All i can say that i wish u all the best.


----------



## Deleted member 3202 (Jan 15, 2020)

needsolution said:


> MSDO i guess, you should follow maxilla expansion. MSE in itself wont increase jaw width, just maxilla.


Couldn't you avoid MSDO then do MSE and have your cheekbones reduced? I myself am planning to get MSE to make my IPD and mouth better.


----------



## LordNorwood (Jan 15, 2020)

needsolution said:


> He would need like 3-4 highly invasive procedures to get like 1.5mm ipd just lol


WHATEVER IT TAKES


----------



## needsolution (Jan 15, 2020)

AleksVs said:


> Couldn't you avoid MSDO then do MSE and have your cheekbones reduced? I myself am planning to get MSE to make my IPD and mouth better.


You want to get mse for mouth width or ipd? 


LordNorwood said:


> WHATEVER IT TAKES


Not worth tbh, it wont make any difference. I would buy some good car for that tbh


----------



## Deleted member 3202 (Jan 15, 2020)

needsolution said:


> You want to get mse for mouth width or ipd?


Both.


----------



## needsolution (Jan 15, 2020)

AleksVs said:


> Both.


Yeah its possible but i dont know if its really worth. Its up to you bro all i can say that its possible.


----------



## Golden Glass (Jan 15, 2020)

OP I’m pretty sure 0.41 is accurate.
I’ve told you before, you need cheekbone reduction and jaw surgery.


----------



## Short Ugly and Brown (Jan 15, 2020)

Golden Glass said:


> OP I’m pretty sure 0.41 is accurate.
> I’ve told you before, you need cheekbone reduction and jaw surgery.


My ES ratio is the most off one in this forum

If I have an insanely high pfl and insanely low bizygomatic then what is it?


----------



## Deleted member 3202 (Jan 15, 2020)

needsolution said:


> Yeah its possible but i dont know if its really worth. Its up to you bro all i can say that its possible.


But now that you've said the thing about getting a narrow face after reducing the cheekbones and jaw, I'm now more skeptical about it.


Short Ugly and Brown said:


> My ES ratio is the most off one in this forum


It looks fine.


----------



## needsolution (Jan 15, 2020)

AleksVs said:


> But now that you've said the thing about getting a narrow face after reducing the cheekbones and jaw, I'm now more skeptical about it.
> 
> It looks fine.


I told about Arabincel case, if he wanted to reduce his facial width in order to get better ES ratio he would end up with narrow face. Everyone's case and face is different.


----------



## Golden Glass (Jan 15, 2020)

Short Ugly and Brown said:


> My ES ratio is the most off one in this forum
> 
> If I have an insanely high pfl and insanely low bizygomatic then what is it?


Hey looks it the dork who got me kicked off the discord server for saying his oneitis’ doxxing was his fault.


----------



## Short Ugly and Brown (Jan 15, 2020)

Golden Glass said:


> Hey looks it the dork who got me kicked off the discord server for saying his oneitis’ doxxing was his fault.


I didn't doxx her

Stop lusting over a 17 year old Jb you fucking pedo


----------



## Golden Glass (Jan 15, 2020)

Short Ugly and Brown said:


> I didn't doxx her
> 
> Stop lusting over a 17 year old Jb you fucking pedo



•You provided her name, photo, and location
•She’s ugly


----------



## Short Ugly and Brown (Jan 15, 2020)

Golden Glass said:


> •You provided her name, photo, and location
> •She’s ugly


I didn't provide her location and I only said her first name 

Someone else reverse image searched the photos of her, then found her Instagram which had her last name in it, then found her YouTube and other info which had the school name in it

Also she's 9-9.5/10, if you say she's ugly then what are her flaws?


----------



## Deleted member 3202 (Jan 15, 2020)

needsolution said:


> I told about Arabincel case, if he wanted to reduce his facial width in order to get better ES ratio he would end up with narrow face. Everyone's case and face is different.


Mines 13.5-14cm with an IPD close to 61mm of width. Aiming for 2mm of expansion (IPD). Mouth is 50mm wide but downturned.


----------



## needsolution (Jan 15, 2020)

AleksVs said:


> Mines 13.5-14cm with an IPD close to 61mm of width. Aiming for 2mm of expansion (IPD). Mouth is 50mm wide but downturned.


Not that bad. 
Chico has 50mm mouth. 
IPD isnt that bad either, es ratio should be fine too.


----------



## LordNorwood (Jan 15, 2020)

Golden Glass said:


> Hey looks it the dork who got me kicked off the discord server for saying his oneitis’ doxxing was his fault.


are u still mad about that


----------



## Golden Glass (Jan 15, 2020)

Short Ugly and Brown said:


> I didn't provide her location and I only said her first name
> Someone else reverse image searched the photos of her, then found her Instagram which had her last name in it, then found her YouTube and other info which had the school name in it


That’s still enough to make you primarily guilty in her doxxing. It’s like giving your retarded five year old child (in this case a forum full of incels) a gun and leaving the bullets in another room. If they end up loading the gun and shooting themselves. It’s still on you. You fucking dork.




Short Ugly and Brown said:


> Also she's 9-9.5/10, if you say she's ugly then what are her flaws?



I’m not in the business of sexualizing minors on an Incel forum but since you are, feel free to tell me how hot you think she is


----------



## Deleted member 3202 (Jan 15, 2020)

Short Ugly and Brown said:


> I didn't provide her location and I only said her first name
> 
> Someone else reverse image searched the photos of her, then found her Instagram which had her last name in it, then found her YouTube and other info which had the school name in it
> 
> Also she's 9-9.5/10, if you say she's ugly then what are her flaws?


She is not anywhere near a 9-9.5/10, we only said that because of a picture where she looked like a bulldog. She isn't ugly, but she's too masculine. She is a 6/10 at best, it also depends upon your E and T levels whether you find her attractive or not.


----------



## Golden Glass (Jan 15, 2020)

LordNorwood said:


> are u still mad about that


No bro I was invited to another one but discord doesn’t really seem my thing ya feel


----------



## Short Ugly and Brown (Jan 15, 2020)

Golden Glass said:


> That’s still enough to make you primarily guilty in her doxxing. It’s like giving your retarded five year old child (in this case a forum full of incels) a gun and leaving the bullets in another room. If they end up loading the gun and shooting themselves. It’s still on you. You fucking dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I already said she's the most beautiful girl I've ever met in my life

So I don't see how you think she's not attractive


----------



## Golden Glass (Jan 15, 2020)

Short Ugly and Brown said:


> I already said she's the most beautiful girl I've ever met in my life
> 
> So I don't see how you think she's not attractive


Autistic child do you now concede it’s your fault the ugly girl you’re in love and obsessed with got doxxed by a curry and is getting harassed by incels?


----------



## Deleted member 3202 (Jan 15, 2020)

needsolution said:


> Not that bad.
> Chico has 50mm mouth.
> IPD isnt that bad either, es ratio should be fine too.


So will MSE fuck me up?


Golden Glass said:


> Autistic child do you now concede it’s your fault the ugly girl you’re in love and obsessed with got doxxed by a curry and is getting harassed by incels?


He may be attracted to her due to low T levels (I'm being serious).


----------



## needsolution (Jan 15, 2020)

Golden Glass said:


> That’s still enough to make you primarily guilty in her doxxing. It’s like giving your retarded five year old child (in this case a forum full of incels) a gun and leaving the bullets in another room. If they end up loading the gun and shooting themselves. It’s still on you. You fucking dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


People can doxx you just from visible view in your glasses and this dumb thought that sharing her social media pics (which can be reverse researched easily) probably even without changing size of image and giving her first name is good idea lol especially that forum lives with his oneitis drama lol
Im 18 already but i guess its not peak of human stupidity i can see in my life.


----------



## Short Ugly and Brown (Jan 15, 2020)

AleksVs said:


> She is not anywhere near a 9-9.5/10, we only said that because of a picture where she looked like a bulldog. She isn't ugly, but she's too masculine. She is a 6/10 at best, it also depends upon your E and T levels whether you find her attractive or not.


What is her actual rating then if you are so good at rating others

I know the reason she wouldn't kiss me and let me touch her hair for 1k was because she knew I was so below her in looks that it was laughable for me to even bother asking


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Jan 15, 2020)

get fucking mental help jesus fucking christ holy ducking shit i’m so done with this shit forum


----------



## Golden Glass (Jan 15, 2020)

needsolution said:


> People can doxx you just from visible view in your glasses and this dumb thought that sharing her social media pics (which can be reverse researched easily) probably even without changing size of image and giving her first name is good idea lol especially that forum lives with his oneitis drama lol
> Im 18 already but i guess its not peak of human stupidity i can see in my life.


Seriously this kid is so stupid I wouldn’t put it past him if when he grows up he leaves a loaded gun in his closet and his toddler shoots himself. Actual retard.


----------



## needsolution (Jan 15, 2020)

Short Ugly and Brown said:


> What is her actual rating then if you are so good at rating others
> 
> I know the reason she wouldn't kiss me and let me touch her hair for 1k was because she knew I was so below her in looks that it was laughable for me to even bother asking


She is 4/10 objectively in Poland
You should get some treatment because your mental health isnt okay and you will just make other people worse (like you did your love by sharing her info on incel forum).


----------



## DianabolDownie (Jan 15, 2020)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> get fucking mental help jesus fucking christ holy ducking shit i’m so done with this shit forum


You are here forever


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Jan 15, 2020)

DianabolDownie said:


> You are here forever


rope asap


----------



## Deleted member 3202 (Jan 15, 2020)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> get fucking mental help jesus fucking christ holy ducking shit i’m so done with this shit forum


Are you referring to @ArabIncel or @Short Ugly and Brown ?


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Jan 15, 2020)

AleksVs said:


> Are you referring to @ArabIncel or @Short Ugly and Brown ?


arab but why not both


----------



## ArabIncel (Jan 15, 2020)

AleksVs said:


> Are you referring to @ArabIncel or @Short Ugly and Brown ?



not sure why he’d be referring to me lol, I was just tryna figure out my ES ratio


----------



## Deleted member 3202 (Jan 15, 2020)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> arab but why not both


I can understand why he does this, he is coping hard by posting more pictures (no offense @ArabIncel ).


ArabIncel said:


> not sure why he’d be referring to me lol, I was just tryna figure out my ES ratio


You post too many pictures too frequently.


----------



## her (Jan 15, 2020)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> rope asap


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Jan 15, 2020)

AleksVs said:


> I can understand why he does this, he is coping hard by posting more pictures (no offense @ArabIncel ).


he’s mentally jll
and delusional


----------



## nastynas (Jan 15, 2020)

this nigger short ugly and brown is stupidest retardest person ever

golden glass mogs


----------



## ArabIncel (Jan 15, 2020)

AleksVs said:


> I can understand why he does this, he is coping hard by posting more pictures (no offense @ArabIncel ).
> 
> You post too many pictures too frequently.



I was only trying to know what my ES ratio is lol that’s all. And the only reason I posted multiple pictures is for an accurate measurement. Nothing to do with coping


----------



## DianabolDownie (Jan 15, 2020)

this forum would be a rather mundane place without personalities like these guys


----------



## Short Ugly and Brown (Jan 15, 2020)

AleksVs said:


> She is not anywhere near a 9-9.5/10, we only said that because of a picture where she looked like a bulldog. She isn't ugly, but she's too masculine. She is a 6/10 at best, it also depends upon your E and T levels whether you find her attractive or not.


Do u think I liked her so much because she's masculine looking and I'm feminine looking?

And because I have a weak lowerthird while she has a strong one?

And because I have a low fwhr while she has a high one?


DianabolDownie said:


> this forum would be a rather mundane place without personalities like these guys


----------



## Deleted member 3202 (Jan 15, 2020)

ArabIncel said:


> I was only trying to know what my ES ratio is lol that’s all. And the only reason I posted multiple pictures is for an accurate measurement. Nothing to do with coping


I don't mean now, I mean in general you post too much.


Short Ugly and Brown said:


> Do u think I liked her so much because she's masculine looking and I'm feminine looking?
> 
> And because I have a weak lowerthird while she has a strong one?
> 
> And because I have a low fwhr while she has a high one?


You may have a high amount of E, it doesn't matter though as long as you slay, pussy is pussy. I have an equal yet high amount of T and E.


PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> get fucking mental help jesus fucking christ holy ducking shit i’m so done with this shit forum


Don't be too harsh, plus your reputation is slightly damaged when you act aggressively (though that doesn't really matter, since this is a huge sausage fest afterall).


----------



## Shodredux (Jan 15, 2020)

ArabIncel said:


> appears worse than it is due to lower eyelid droop


A low es ratio is closely linked with low pfl . You will rarely find someone with a high pfl , have a low es ratio.


----------



## Deleted member 3202 (Jan 15, 2020)

Shodredux said:


> A low es ratio is closely linked with low pfl . You will rarely find someone with a high pfl , have a low es ratio.


I have a high PFL with Low ESR, it's what saves me, and it *MIGHT* save @ArabIncel . But I don't know what he can do about it personally.


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Jan 15, 2020)

Its not good same with ur pfl

pfl is unfixable atm sadly


AleksVs said:


> I have a high PFL with Low ESR, it's what saves me, and it *MIGHT* save @ArabIncel . But I don't know what he can do about it personally.


I would take low esr over low pfl any day of the week








Lengthening and Shortening the Palpebral Fissure


OF THE VARIOUS canthoplasties for lengthening the palpebral fissure, those of von Ammon,1 Agnew,2 and Blair3 all require sectioning of the lateral canthal ligament to give the necessary extension. Blaskovics4 simply resected a triangle of skin at the lateral canthus and pulled the conjunctiva...




jamanetwork.com


----------



## Deleted member 3202 (Jan 15, 2020)

Fuk said:


> Its not good same with ur pfl
> 
> pfl is unfixable atm sadly
> 
> I would take low esr over low pfl any day of the week


Mines not even incel tier low, it's still acceptable. Even then, guys with close set eyes like Marko Jaric still get women. I have a cousin with eyes so close that you would want to commit suicide immediately, he looks like Lionel Messi with *EXTREMELY* close set eyes with literally round, huge PCT eyes.


----------



## ArabIncel (Jan 15, 2020)

AleksVs said:


> Mines not even incel tier low, it's still acceptable. Even then, guys with close set eyes like Marko Jaric still get women. I have a cousin with eyes so close that you would want to commit suicide immediately, he looks like Lionel Messi with EXTREMELY close set eyes with literally round, huge PCT eyes.



Are mine Incel tier, death sentence close set?


----------



## needsolution (Jan 15, 2020)

Fuk said:


> Its not good same with ur pfl
> 
> pfl is unfixable atm sadly
> 
> ...


Fixable but requires invasive procedures and money.


----------



## Deleted member 3202 (Jan 15, 2020)

ArabIncel said:


> Are mine Incel tier, death sentence close set?


I believe your current PFL saves your eyes from looking extremely close set, but your PFL itself is not good at all.


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Jan 15, 2020)

AleksVs said:


> Mines not even incel tier low, it's still acceptable. Even then, guys with close set eyes like Marko Jaric still get women. I have a cousin with eyes so close that you would want to commit suicide immediately, he looks like Lionel Messi with EXTREMELY close set eyes with literally round, huge PCT eyes.


if u could put a small implant right here on the inside of ur orbitals:




it would widen ipd and pfl


needsolution said:


> Fixable but requires invasive procedures and money.


i think that eppley could come up with some thing if he really tried ngl


----------



## Deleted member 3202 (Jan 15, 2020)

Fuk said:


> if u could put a small implant right here on the inside of ur orbitals:
> View attachment 229881
> 
> it would widen ipd and pfl


Is that even possible (without dying).


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Jan 15, 2020)

AleksVs said:


> Is that even possible?


We can put men on the fucking moon, anything is possible with enough time and study.


----------



## ArabIncel (Jan 15, 2020)

AleksVs said:


> I believe your current PFL saves your eyes from looking extremely close set, but your PFL itself is not good at all.



I suppose a lower eyelid retraction surgery would help even more by making my eyes more vertically narrow thereby giving the illusion of an even higher PFL?


----------



## Deleted member 3202 (Jan 15, 2020)

ArabIncel said:


> I suppose a lower eyelid retraction surgery would help even more by making my eyes more vertically narrow thereby giving the illusion of an even higher PFL?


I guess it would, but I believe your upper eyelids are what needs the attention, not the lower ones.


----------



## ArabIncel (Jan 15, 2020)

AleksVs said:


> I guess it would, but I believe your upper eyelids are what needs the attention, not the lower ones.



yeah I’m addressing that too. I’m probably having around $30k worth of work done on my eyes in the near future
In particular I’m doing all this for my eyes:

1. Lower eyelid retraction surgery.

2. Canthoplasty.

3. (Custom) Infraorbital rim implants (Primarily Anterior)

4. (Custom) Superior orbital rim implants (Primarily Medial-Vertical)

5. (Custom) Lateral orbital rim implants.

(And potentially (6) upper eyelid fillers, depending on how well (4) goes.)

(Will also make eyebrows horizontally longer which will make eyes look less close set.)


----------



## LordNorwood (Jan 15, 2020)

Fuk said:


> We can put men on the fucking moon, anything is possible with enough time and study.


I like your attitude bro


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Jan 15, 2020)

LordNorwood said:


> I like your attitude bro


I mean orbital floor implants exist so why not interior medial implants?


----------



## Gosick (Jan 15, 2020)

please stop


----------



## ArabIncel (Jan 15, 2020)

Gosick said:


> please stop



you can just ignore the thread lmfao


----------



## Averagecel (Jan 15, 2020)

LordNorwood said:


> no one asked but slayer ratio


I think 0.48 is too much. 0.46-0.47 is ideal.


----------



## Deleted member 3202 (Jan 15, 2020)

Averagecel said:


> I think 0.48 is too much. 0.46-0.47 is ideal.


0.45 is within the ideal range as well.


----------



## Shodredux (Jan 16, 2020)

AleksVs said:


> I have a high PFL with Low ESR, it's what saves me, and it *MIGHT* save @ArabIncel . But I don't know what he can do about it personally.


It might work out for him


----------



## Nosecel (Jan 17, 2020)

SirGey said:


> just rope already


Ban incoming, probably


----------



## Deleted member 2933 (Jan 17, 2020)

Nosecel said:


> Ban incoming, probably



No, im right


----------



## Nosecel (Jan 17, 2020)

SirGey said:


> No, im right


Well, yes you are, but mods gave me 10% for rope jokes


----------



## Deleted member 2933 (Jan 17, 2020)

Nosecel said:


> Well, yes you are, but mods gave me 10% for rope jokes



Rope jokes are allowed to lurkers like @ArabIncel


----------



## Nosecel (Jan 17, 2020)

SirGey said:


> Rope jokes are allowed to lurkers like @ArabIncel


Double standards?


----------



## PurplePaintBox (Jan 18, 2020)

truecel tier orbital rims


----------



## Introvertednarc (Oct 28, 2020)

mogs my dolphin self @Sikkunt23


----------



## TimeToChange (Oct 28, 2020)

AleksVs said:


> MSE and shave your cheek bones, or MSE and MSDO. I may be giving bad advice though, these are just some ideas to correct it. Because I believe MSE will widen your IPD a little.


Mse will widen the cheekbones too


----------



## Introvertednarc (Nov 28, 2020)

mogs mine @Sikkunt23


----------



## Introvertednarc (May 25, 2021)

looks good


----------

